# Recommend me some restaurants & a hotel in Liverpool



## mrsfran (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello there. We're coming up to Liverpool at the beginning of September for this: http://www.visitliverpool.com/site/whats-on/la-machine-p209151

Very exciting! We're staying with friends for some of the time and would like to take them out for dinner to say thank you. They have 3 small children including a very young baby.

We would also like a recommendation for Sunday night when it'll just be the two of us.

And also a hotel for one night. Up to £100 for the night.

Thank you please


----------



## Mr T (Aug 13, 2008)

Restaurant wise, Pushka on Rodney Street is lovely for a date, also there was a place on Mount Pleasant called Blend about a year ago (much cheaper but also v nice and family friendly), although I didn't notice it still being there last time I was up.  London Carriage Works on Hope Street is very well regarded but I thought it was over-rated - Pushka much better for a romantic evening.

You can get a self-catering apartment (city centre yuppie flat) for about £70 a night off expedia or stayliverpool.com, also on mount pleasant and was pretty good last time I was there.  The Liner or Lord Nelson hotels are right by the train station and not too pricy, the Liner is ok but the Lord Nelson I've heard is a dump.

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## GoodniteGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

I stayed at The Liner in May and it was really nice. Not too pricey and the room was gorgeous. Plush thick carpets, brand new bathroom suite. 

For just the two of you there is a fabulous indian on Renshaw Street in Liverpoool called the UnI (you and I) which has little booths so is quite romantic. 

I also tell everyone to go to the Alma de Cuba too (which is a bar) but it's a converted old church and I think it's got a gorgeous romantic ambience.


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 24, 2008)

Not sure about hotels as im a local.

Restaurant wise:  Forget Pushka and Carriage Works (pretentious crap that locals steer well clear of, best left to those on business trips), massively overpriced and overrated. Try Casa Italia on Stanley Street (widely regarded as the best authentic Italian restaurant in the city and very nice environment/atmosphere) or the Ma Bo on Nelson Street in Chinatown (the best cantonese/chinese restaurant in town, hands down, has a long history and excellent reputation and despite being a fairly bog standard resturant has the most amazing food, you wont be dissapointed, the chef is something of a celebrity round these parts).


These are two restaurants that any scouser will tell you are Liverpool gems and are both resonably priced.

Other options include El Macho on Hope Street for Mexican, Indian Delight on Renshaw Street for Indian, La Vina on North John St for Spanish, 'Ask' on Queens Sq for Italian, Il Forno on Duke St for Italian, Sapporo Teppanyaki on Duke St for Sushi/Japanese, Yuet Ben on Duke St (top end) for Chinese or failing this just go the Beehive pub and get yourself a pan of scouse and a pint  

Also steer well clear of pretty much any of the 'central' restuarants e.g. any of the ones down Bold St or Ranelagh St, most of them cater to tourists willing to pay over the odds for abysmal food.

Alma de Cuba (Seel St) is a safe bet for a nice drink as is Metro, Newz or any of the bars round the albert dock.

Hope you enjoy our wonderful city


----------

